# MCS Manawatu Cubing Society



## Espeoncuber (Jan 19, 2019)

Hey,

Were are a small group located in Palmerston North/New Zealand. We have meetups monthly and mini comps twice a year. If your a NZ cuber in the Manawatu/Palmerston North region do not hesitate to join us. Send us a message . Our FB page https://www.facebook.com/Manawatucubers/


----------

